# Resources on "Triumphalism"



## nwink (Aug 7, 2013)

What are some books/resources on the specific topic/doctrine of "triumphalism"? Meaning, that (essentially) all nations and kings will bow to Christ eventually on this present earth BEFORE the consummate state (before the new heavens and new earth). (I refrain from using the terminology "postmil" or "amil" because I am not so much referring to the existence, timing, nature of the millennium, as both Postmils and Optimistic Amils are triumphalists.) This would maybe be some sort of resource addressing Biblical prophecy, psalms, etc. Thank you!


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 7, 2013)

Do you mean "triumphalist" in a neutral sense or in a perjorative sense? 

The flagship book would probably be Gentry's _He Shall Have Dominion_.

I've moved away from the old recon stance and have embraced a more Covenanter view ala Macleod's _Messiah: Governor of the Nations_ and Symington's _Messiah the Prince_


----------



## MW (Aug 7, 2013)

The 1840 Lectures on Revival of Religion contains an edifying lecture by J. G. Lorimer on the promises and prophecies of Scripture. It has the benefit of presenting the subject in terms of spiritual revival.

Lectures on the revival of religion, by ministers of the Church of Scotland ... - Lectures - Google Books


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 8, 2013)

Against the Theology of Glory | R. Scott Clark

http://heidelblog.net/2010/11/its-all-about-eschatology-and-history/


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 8, 2013)

nwink said:


> What are some books/resources on the specific topic/doctrine of "triumphalism"? Meaning, that (essentially) all nations and kings will bow to Christ eventually on this present earth BEFORE the consummate state (before the new heavens and new earth). (I refrain from using the terminology "postmil" or "amil" because I am not so much referring to the existence, timing, nature of the millennium, as both Postmils and Optimistic Amils are triumphalists.) This would maybe be some sort of resource addressing Biblical prophecy, psalms, etc. Thank you!



I tend to look upon postmillennialsm as realistic rather than triumphalist, but any of these millennial positions can be taken to unbiblical extremes e.g. people constantly looking for a Golden Age just round the corner, or teaching paradise before the Eschaton.

If nations, qua nations are to be converted, it has to be before Christ's return. Some nations have already been converted to Christianity and then deconverted, e.g. Scotland, England and Wales, so the even more thorough.going conversion of nations in the future is not such an outlandish idea becuse history teaches us that nations can be converted to Christianity.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MW (Aug 8, 2013)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Against the Theology of Glory | R. Scott Clark
> 
> 
> 
> > By triumphalism I mean the attitude which tends to think of the church as “irresistibly conquering throughout the centuries…seemingly more interested in upholding its own rights and privileges than in promoting the salvation of all.” (P.F. Chirco, s.v., in The New Catholic Encyclopedia vol. 14, 1967, Washington, DC: Catholic University of America Press)



It is a good thing postmillennialists and optimistic amillennialists do not adhere to this kind of triumphalism. Theirs is the triumphalism of Romans 15:11 in seeking for the fulfilment of the OT promises of blessing to all nations: "And again, Praise the Lord, *all ye Gentiles*, and laud him, *all ye people*."


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 8, 2013)

http://www.rpts.edu/media/documents/AD/Messiah_b.pdf

My next read... BTW, Thanks Rev. Winzer for the observation.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 8, 2013)

Why do we benefit from times when the Church and State worked together? The best times that have benefitted the Church were times when the Church and State had some level of competency together. Persecution and sin have actually hurt the Church. More to come. I praise God for times the Church and State Prospered together under realization of Christ as Messiah the Prince in a proper respective. We have the Ecumenical Councils. We have the WCF.... thank you LORD. We have Augustine.


----------

